# Funny faced shepherds. :)



## CLARKE-DUNCAN

I have just been looking through a set of photo's of Nero and totally forgot about this cheeky picture of him. Here he is with his eyes shut and sticking out his tounge at me, cheeky cheeky boy.

Please excuse the back ground mess of my house we are renevating.!!

Anyone else have any photo's where their dog didn't participate in sitting pretty for their snap shot.?


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

Sasha laughing at me











It looks like she's getting snarly here, but I'm pretty sure she was about to sneeze lol!


----------



## CherryCola

Awww, these pictures are so cute. It seems to be a common occurence here too :crazy:









Caught mid-yawn 









Goofy!










She also seems to have a habit of ruining other pictures I'm trying to take, haha. The amount of times I've tried to get some nice pictures of Phoebe and she's walked into shot and ruined it. I've got a beautiful one of Phoebe in a snowy field.. When you look in the background you can see Cherry hacking up a lump of snow  I have lots of pictures where she's walked in and just started sniffing her behind too. LOL.


----------



## Freestep

CherryCola said:


> I've got a beautiful one of Phoebe in a snowy field.. When you look in the background you can see Cherry hacking up a lump of snow


Now that's the photo I want to see!


----------



## Freestep

A funny Vinca face.


----------



## Konotashi

Mini GSD Ozzy. Haha. 

His tongue is about as big as he is.


----------



## Freestep

....and another one


----------



## Freestep

Konotashi said:


> His tongue is about as big as he is.


I'll say!! I hope he doesn't have bad breath.


----------



## wildwolf60

*My fav pic of Jaeger..*

I was taking this pic shortly after adopting him last year, (probably the first week) and this is what he gave me! I'd have to dig out some old pics of other dogs that were taken before digital came out and scan them- I have a couple good ones!


----------



## Gilly1331

CherryCola said:


> Caught mid-yawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofy!
> .


 
I LOVE when their lips get stuck poofed out like this its my favorite face that my two do!!!! HAHA Love that you were able to catch this! I love the once sided poffy cheek but the double sided poofy cheeks are the best!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

These pics are so fun! They sure are terrifying man-eaters aren't they


----------



## kleinenHain

Ok so I have to add this picture to the mix.. its is baby Enzo...


----------



## Furricane

Well if you look REALLY close then you can see a face in there somewhere! :laugh:


----------



## Kratos0611

*funny pic*

Kratos laughing at me!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

The first one was one of six shots at getting a mother's day dog/mom picture.Anybody else have alot of pictures cause it takes 10 to get one. Thats us. Then there was Daisy doing the derp look.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

By the way I love all the pics,just cuz their silly doesnt mean they aren't still beautiful.


----------



## cta

what a fun post  i have a few of my own to add. here's what i think might be going on in his head....


1. i'm so happy eating this fake raccoon tail that i won't ruin your picture, but instead i will SMILE
2. wait...what? why are they doing this to me? don't they know i don't like that thing or its teeth?
3. hey mom, do i have something stuck in my tooth?
4. ok so let me get this straight. not only are you going to make me WAIT to eat all these delicious treats you have strategically placed all over my feet and the floor, but now i'm looking at you for permission to eat them and all you can do is stick that stupid camera in my face?


----------



## Lakl

This is after I told a really funny joke... Lil man didn't get it, but he chuckled anyway.


----------



## GSDGunner

Haha, what funny pictures.


----------



## Packen

Gnash used to make fun of my wife's car so she bought a big ass'd truck!


----------



## ChristenHolden

Sorry its not closer. But I think its cute


----------



## JackB.

Jack and what was once his favorite toy, it has since bit the dust. The first picture is what we call his "crazy" eyes. The second one reminds me of a chipmunk! lol


----------



## Gilly1331

Silly face from Lexi









Lexi, Kimber & Zeus....for some reason Kimber always looks like a blob or ghost.









Oops Zeus rolled off the bed and Lexi laughed at him.


----------



## tsteves

cta said:


> what a fun post  i have a few of my own to add. here's what i think might be going on in his head....
> 
> 
> 1. i'm so happy eating this fake raccoon tail that i won't ruin your picture, but instead i will SMILE
> 2. wait...what? why are they doing this to me? don't they know i don't like that thing or its teeth?
> 3. hey mom, do i have something stuck in my tooth?
> 4. ok so let me get this straight. not only are you going to make me WAIT to eat all these delicious treats you have strategically placed all over my feet and the floor, but now i'm looking at you for permission to eat them and all you can do is stick that stupid camera in my face?


OMG in the 3rd pic I seriously had to double check it wasn't Kona. They look practically exact.


----------



## cta

that's too funny. there have been a few times that i've seen pics of other people's dogs that looked exactly like chobahn as well. that pic was when he was much younger, how i miss those days!


----------



## Mary&Stella

Here is may favorite pic of Stella making her face:wub: I would swear at times she know exactly what we are saying to her, the way hse will move her head side to side its almost like she is thinking, oh yeah I understand,....


----------



## Zisso

This was at Christmas time 2010-I have to put 2 pics here to tell the story...hope that's okay!

















And Nadia, who takes everything in stride with a smile


----------



## Veronica1




----------



## Bleu

My daughter took this one of Bleu...reminds me of that greeting card line...


----------



## LukasGSD

Lukas' grrr I'm TUFF face. (taken before he was even a year old)









And of course the classic Oh No! Killer baseball!


----------



## MicheleMarie




----------



## Stosh

OZZY!!!!! Where have you been??? We miss you


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Man I love this thread.These pictures are great/ Love them all. Thanks Clarke-Duncan for the start and Nero for the inspiration!!:happyboogie:


----------



## Shaina

Ive posted this elsewhere, but its too good to pass up!


----------



## CherryCola

Freestep said:


> Now that's the photo I want to see!











Can't believe I didn't even notice to start with, haha


----------



## BlackthornGSD

Some really fun pictures here--great thread! 

This is Lynx with his younger brother Musket....


----------



## SitUbuSit

Best. Thread. EVER.

More, please!

So far, Wildwolf's Jaeger has my favorite smile, and CherryCola is my favorite goof. 

But ALL of these pictures made me laugh after a long day -- THANK YOU!


----------



## Ava

Here's a few.


----------



## StryderPup

Gilly1331 said:


> Silly face from Lexi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lexi, Kimber & Zeus....for some reason Kimber always looks like a blob or ghost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops Zeus rolled off the bed and Lexi laughed at him.


I have laughed at Zeus rolling off the bed for 5 minutes now! I dunno if it is his expression...or seeing a silly GSD...but it really made my day. Will you please give him a kiss on the cheek from me?


----------



## kennajo

Awsome thread!! Laughed out loud several times.


----------



## Alexandria610

Oh lord have mercy I'm gonna wet myself...these pictures are hilarious!

I have waaaaaaaay too many goofy pictures of my baby, but here are just the highlights:



















Such a happy hole-digger!










Impression of a hyena...










Impression of a rat...










Impression of a crazed wolf...










This is what you find in the dictionary under "Monday"


----------



## StryderPup

This is old...but I chuckle every time I see this pic of Stryder..


----------



## CbGtGrl

Heres some of my funny-dog-picture collection. Most of them are of my previous dog, Brad. He was quite the character.


----------



## Alexandria610

StryderPup said:


> This is old...but I chuckle every time I see this pic of Stryder..


 
ROFLMAO! I literally just fell out of my chair......that's a total creeper face.


----------



## StryderPup

Alexandria - we had been at the ball field all day, we were all exhausted, and were in the van getting ready to leave and I caught him just at the time he was making that face...to this day he has never made that face again LOL


----------



## Gilly1331

StryderPup said:


> I have laughed at Zeus rolling off the bed for 5 minutes now! I dunno if it is his expression...or seeing a silly GSD...but it really made my day. Will you please give him a kiss on the cheek from me?


 
Stryder!! I def will give him a kiss for you... he isn't the best with coordination especially when he thinks things don't have edges when he lays down!!! He's my special bum!!!


----------



## guitarest

Clearly everyone here are amateurs; now this is a professional funny face... This is what happens when you tell your 6 month old not to eat lemons.










I was joking about the amateur comments.


----------



## guitarest

StryderPup said:


> This is old...but I chuckle every time I see this pic of Stryder..


OMG the perfect caption would be.....

WTF are you doing with that camera


----------



## DressageGuy4225

guitarest said:


> OMG the perfect caption would be.....
> 
> WTF are you doing with that camera



Or..."I'm going to kill you in your sleep someday, I promise..."


----------



## StryderPup

aranoid:HAHA! I better be watching my back...


----------



## k_sep

Not a Shepherd making the face, but it always cracks me up:








Her "what's going on?" face:








She's stuck and she' can't get out:
















Funny positioning:


----------



## Snarly

Nova psycho eyes biting her brother lol, then the classic super long nose then a " must you take a picture, I'm trying to play!"


----------



## MicheleMarie

guitarest said:


> Clearly everyone here are amateurs; now this is a professional funny face... This is what happens when you tell your 6 month old not to eat lemons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was joking about the amateur comments.


 
LMAO!!!! what a shot!!! i am STILL laughing!!


----------



## guitarest

MicheleMarie said:


> LMAO!!!! what a shot!!! i am STILL laughing!!


Yup I love my Asian German Shepherd........ lol Sadly he passed away after his 8th birthday.


----------



## CookieTN

Picture is pretty big, so here's a link:
http://www.deviantart.com/download/258318723/you_no_make_me_go_swimmin___by_colliequest-d49so03.jpg
Treader's face in the picture just looks funny to me. And he's not a GSD, so sue me.

Here's a link to a couple of funny pictures of Cookie:
http://www.deviantart.com/download/134161214/Slobber_Fountain_by_Colliequest.jpg
(I was puppysitting for a friend and all Cookie could do was slobber at the sight of the other dog. Maybe she was the type of dog who slobbered when she was jealous?)
http://www.deviantart.com/download/130446139/Emticon_Cookie_by_Colliequest.jpg
http://www.deviantart.com/download/146106578/Cone_Collar_by_Colliequest.jpg
And Cookie is a GSD, so you don't need to sue me now.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Zeus with a hamster









Zeus and the hose


----------



## bianca

This is a great thread, I think it should be a sticky for when we are having a bad day!

I think I have more pic's of Molly pulling silly faces than nice ones :rofl:










Molly the blowfish









Mid shake


----------



## Karla

Oh no! It's that pesky cat again. Maybe if I close my eyes, he won't see me.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN

Thanks for sharing all your hillarious pics! I was looking through them all and I could comment on everyone of them.

I didn't think anyone was much intrested in this thread untill I had a look in pictures pictures pictures and saw that almost 60 of us had added pictures.!!! 

This would have been a great idea for picture of the month.!


----------



## Alexandria610

I can't believe I almost forgot about Alex's DERP face...it's priceless.


----------



## ChristenHolden




----------



## Kittilicious




----------



## ChristenHolden




----------



## HeyJude

Does this count? I want to add, this thread gave me a great laugh, so many good photos!









One more.
Whatcha mean I can't have that?!


----------



## Tiffseagles

Those are some funny pics! This is my first time posting here, so I hope this works. Here it goes!


----------



## zyppi

That's my boy!


----------



## idahospud49

ATTACK THE SNOW!!!



























Wait, where's the bunny???









My internet is being weird, so here are a few!!


----------



## Holmeshx2

Thought of this thread after shooting this pic the other day. Jinx has been injured and needing tons of stuff done every day which required her being pinned down to do them. She decided to show me her displeasure by hiding between 2 couches where she doesn't fit and sticking her tongue out at me.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN

Hello all... Well we haven't been on here in ages... But Nero is well apart from he keeps getting ear infections... But the we have a good supply of anti-fungal ear drops, so he should be on the mend soon. 

Even though he has ear ache he still wants to play and nothing seems to get him down... We were goofing around yesterday and I was taking some happy snaps of him... One photo was soooooo funny, so I thought I would just share it with you guys.... Hope it shows up as it was taken from a mobile phone and I'm not very good with technology  Well hope all of Nero's pals are well on here...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Nero as always is a cutie and happy. Hope his ears heal quick. Good seeing him again.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN

Just a few random funnies from the winter


----------



## Anubis_Star

Oh I have plenty! I dont know how zeke felt when he met his new "brother" for the first time but I dont think he was thrilled  (second picture down)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN

Anubis_Star said:


> Oh I have plenty! I dont know how zeke felt when he met his new "brother" for the first time but I dont think he was thrilled  (second picture down)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Bless, he doesn't look to amused does he! Cute expression though :wub:


----------



## Anubis_Star

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star

You want to see creepy though, I woke up the other morning and rolled over and I saw THIS! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rei

How did I not see this before?

New new profile picture/avatar!










And two more for fun


----------

